# Please Help!!!! 01192 Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch



## VR6nTN (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a 97 VR6 with an auto trans. Yesterday my car slipped out of gear twice. Went & had a friend check the codes and this is what show up:
01192 - Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch
04-00 - Mechanical Malfunction
Right as I pulled into my subdivision from him checking the codes my car wouldn't go anymore. No matter what gear I'm in it's like I'm just reving the car in nuetral. Do I need a new torque converter or what?


----------



## VR6nTN (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Please Help!!!! 01192 Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch (VR6nTN)*

Does anyone have any clue?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

When posting fault codes it's useful to use VAG-COM's "Copy Codes" function.

_Quote »_*01192 - Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch - Mechanical Malfunction*
< Torque converter lock-up clutch slipping
< Valve body defective
> Check torque converter lock-up clutch slip
> Read Measuring Blocks


----------



## VR6nTN (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I used a friends Vag Com and that's all that it said. There was no other text except for the normal text above the code telling the Controller, Component, Coding, and Shop #. I wrote down everything that was on the screen.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6nTN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6nTN* »_There was no other text except... Controller, Component, Coding, and Shop #.

And exactly that is what is useful in some cases!


----------



## kyledooley (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Please Help!!!! 01192 Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch (VR6nTN)*

This is probably bad news. I hate to worry you, but automatic transmissions are pretty resilient... until they fail.
Your codes suggest a mechanical problem not an electrical one. This means two possible causes...
1. A line pressure problem. Your transmission is unable to maintain hydraulic pressure to push the plates together and tighten the bands. This could be caused by a number of things like a plugged trans cooler (very common and cheap) or a valve body malfunction/deterioration.
Good news... could be simple and relatively cheap to fix. Bad news... could be expensive.
2. Trans clutch packs are worn out. This is less likely to be your problem, since it is no-go in every gear. Since the clutch packs wear out unevenly between gears, this problem manifests usually as a failure of one or two gears, not all.
Bad news... could be VERY expensive. (complete rebuild)
My usual advice is try to find a used one in a yard. Unfortunately, the going rate in the database I use for recycled parts is $1200 for a used one and they are few and far bwtween. A rebuild is going to be in the same ballpark. (the complete overhaul kit is $350-$400 and it will be about twice that for labor.)
SO...
Get it to a decent indpendent transmission shop and ask them to look at it for an estimate. If its number one, the problem could be easily fixed. Get a diagnosis first before you panic though.
Fingers crossed.
Kyle


_Modified by kyledooley at 1:36 PM 3-15-2005_


----------



## richardfree (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Please Help!!!! 01192 Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch (kyledooley)*








I have the exactly same car, and have the exactly same problem at the exactly same time. 
After reading kyledooley's reply, I have some questions. 
1. My car lost all the forward gears, but after once ATF change, 1,2,3 gears came back. The 4th gear still doesn't engage. After second ATF change, 1,2,3 gears shifts much more smoothly, however 4th gear is still not working. Can a faulty solenoid cause this symptom? If the torque converter is faulty, how come my car can run/engage in 1,2,3 gears?
2. Is it a good idea to change the N91 solenoid now, which I think controls the TCC? I measured the resistance of all the solenoids. They are all in good range.
Answers appreciated!!!










_Modified by richardfree at 7:05 AM 6-8-2005_


----------



## VR6nTN (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Please Help!!!! 01192 Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch (richardfree)*

The shop said that my transmission was bad and I needed a new one. Said that if I got a rebuilt from VW it would be $4800 with install and if I got one through them it would be $3300 with install and if I got one elsewhere and brought it to them they would charge me $800 to install. I just have a hard time believeing that my trans is bad after 83k miles. Just doesn't seem right.
Any info anyone?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Please Help!!!! 01192 Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch (VR6nTN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6nTN* »_The shop said that my transmission was bad and I needed a new one. Said that if I got a rebuilt from VW it would be $4800 with install and if I got one through them it would be $3300 with install and if I got one elsewhere and brought it to them they would charge me $800 to install. I just have a hard time believeing that my trans is bad after 83k miles. Just doesn't seem right.
Any info anyone?









I dont know which TC your car requires (PM me your VIN # and I can check) but 01m300035AX is one of the 01M for a 1997 Jetta which lists for $3,639.98...
I would look for a 2nd opinion because the code indicated something related to the torque converter, which is only a $500 part, or maybe the "torque converter lock-up clutch" is part of the transmission which can be replaced.
Also it is my understanding that you pretty much cannot rebuild a 01M automatic.


----------



## frenzycat (Sep 1, 2011)

its been a few years but...my 2000 jetta auto just gave me this code. It wouldn't shift out of 2nd into 3rd...drove it home with the CEL lit, two days later i unhooked battery for 10 mins. then reset the fuzzy logic thing...now it drives like a champ but the CEL is still on ...any thoughts? will the problem just come back again?


----------

